# Rapido 985F 2005 - drop-down bed problem



## Robin_Rapido (Apr 9, 2008)

The drop down bed in the Barneybus, my 2005 Rapido 985F, is causing me some concern. My van is left-hand drive, and the bed has an alarming tendency to give the appearance that the section above the driver seat is about to drop down without releasing the safety clip. The right-hand end holds its position correctly, but at the left it dips quite significantly. 

Has anyone else come across this problem, and if so, is there an easy (and hopefully cheap) solution. 

Robin


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Robin if you unclip the material panel above the drivers seat you will see that the screw head has pulled through the glass fibre moulding. Put a washer on top of the screw head to make the head bigger so that it can't pull though and the reassemble and that should cure your problem.


----------



## Robin_Rapido (Apr 9, 2008)

*Rapido 985F drop down bed problem*

Thanks Josie, 
Following your suggestion I took a closer look at the problematic bed, and it seems that it is the fibre glass moulding which is parting company from the metal bed frame, but rather than the screw heads coming through the fibre-glass, it is the screws which fasten into the metal frame which have come / are coming out of the frame. They look like self tapping screws, which having tapped are now too small for the holes in the metal. I guess it means replacing them with something slightly larger.

To remove the cloth covered panel, do you just prise it off? Brute force always worries me - having said that, I'm not much of a brute. 
Thanks again 
Robin


----------



## Bella (May 14, 2005)

*Drop down Bed curtain*

Hi,
Shouldn't be necessary to use brute force to remove caps which cover the screws that hold up the curtaining.
May need to use a flat bladed screw driver just to help ease off the covers.

When the bed curtain is removed check the state of the pivoting arms of the bed mechanism.

I had a problem last year with my drop down bed being very stiff to move up or down; discovered one of arms had moved out of alignment.
This has to be fixed before the mechanism is twisted (expensive to replace)!!
Luckily Crossley Coachcraft knew exactly what to do and my bed is no longer a problem.

PM me with your email if you need more info

Good luck, fingers crossed for easy remedy

Pam


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi Robin To release the panels you will need to lift the mattress and you will see six wire clips or six plastic clips (depending on year) squeeze together and the lining will drop down and allow you access to the screws. Try replacing these with pot rivets if not just use larger screws.
I think that is grammatically incorrect but my brain is squish this time of night.


----------



## Robin_Rapido (Apr 9, 2008)

*Rapido 985F drop down bed*

Hi Josie and Bella, 
Thanks again for your advice. I have just followed Josie's advice re cloth covers, removed them and replaced 3 screws which had dropped out with slightly heavier screws (adding larger washer) and.... I don't wish to tempt fate... it seems to have worked. Yippee! That's an hour's labour charges saved! 
Thanks again 
Robin


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Two hours Robin when the other side goes :lol:


----------

